# My German Shepherds!



## Nathe (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey,

This is a picture of my Sister and I with our German Shepherds!



I uploaded to Imageshack, still haven't found out how i add to the photo gallery here :S


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Absolutely stunning dogs, what are their names?


----------



## Nathe (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey, thank you 

Names left to right are, Ella, Sheba, Ben and Jess.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

They are beautiful


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh my word! What a nice family 

All of them look gorgeous and big. Ben and Jess, especially Jess looks big. Are they eating too much? I guess you should put him on diet. 

Ella is a sweety pie


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

How do you get everyone in, sitting a looking same way...amazing!


----------



## Nathe (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the nice words :thumbup1:

Yeah Jess is alot slimmer than what she is in that photo, however she does like her food! But yeah they have been trainned from a young age so asking them to sit and stay wasn't a problem, they are all well behaved


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Stunning my fav breed :thumbup1:


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Are they also all from registered breeders? The 2 on the right look like my german shepherd cleo


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Nathe said:


> Hey, thanks for the nice words :thumbup1:
> 
> Yeah Jess is alot slimmer than what she is in that photo, however she does like her food! But yeah they have been trainned from a young age so asking them to sit and stay wasn't a problem, they are all well behaved


Great! Less weight and good exercise means less hip issues and other sickness.

You did amazing job in training them to stay in sit position. I could never do to my 6 dogs in one go. One of them will be running off...


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

They are absolutely stunning dogs, thanks for sharing x


----------



## Nathe (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey,

Thanks alot for the nice replys! Sheba is actually one pup that we kept when my mum used to breed German Shepherds 



penn said:


> Great! Less weight and good exercise means less hip issues and other sickness.
> 
> You did amazing job in training them to stay in sit position. I could never do to my 6 dogs in one go. One of them will be running off...


Thank you, but all the credit goes to my mum  We did have 20 German Shepherds at once 5 Grown and rest puppies, good times, i will try and get some photos of them.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Aw looking at your dogs reminds me of how much i miss my Saracen.One day i've promised myself another GSD.Lovely dogs by they way.*


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

Aww theyre gorgeous and look very well behaved although they probably have their moments, my two would probably not sit like that for me if i wanted them too but will off their own back


----------



## Muggins (Jul 4, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Nathe (Jul 11, 2011)

petzplazaUK said:


> Aww theyre gorgeous and look very well behaved although they probably have their moments, my two would probably not sit like that for me if i wanted them too but will off their own back


Yeah your right  They all do have their moments for sure! lol


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

beautiful picture! wish mine would sit still for a picture like that


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

:001_wub: lovely photo of beautiful dogs! :001_wub:


----------



## Jemnpeanut (Jul 23, 2011)

Cracking looking dogs, cant go far wrong with shepards x


----------



## Nathe (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey,

Again thanks for all the nice replys. I have some more photos to share that were taken roughly the same time as my first picture i posted apart from Ella with the horse 


*Ella Next to a Horse*

*Sheba*

*Ben*

*Jess*

*Ella*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Your dogs look so relaxed in your photos, all mine seem to be taken at 100mph , Im going to have to steal Ella if you keep posting such gorgeous pics btw


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

My god, Ella is just beautiful. I love her. <3


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

i love them 

this is lex our german shepherd


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

There gorgeous!


----------



## samjaymc (Jul 26, 2011)

What a lovely photo! Looks such a happy family!


----------



## GreyWind (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh my! They are all so beautiful, Ella is just stunning! I have promised myself a puppy in the future when I have enough money and I'm in the right position in my life. A golden retriever or a lab were my first choices but lately I've been looking into german shepherds too and they are slowly creeping their way in (especially a white one if I'm lucky) 

I bet with the correct training and the right amount of commitment they make excellent companions. Beautiful photos!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Mar 21, 2009)

Nathe said:


> Hey,
> 
> This is a picture of my Sister and I with our German Shepherds!
> 
> ...


Wow one in lifetime shot of your family! You will cherish this forever  You shall print this and put in a picture frame, scrolling though the post, you have most gorgeous dogs


----------



## Nathe (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey, thanks for all the nice replys.



sianrees1979 said:


> i love them
> 
> this is lex our german shepherd


Great Picture of Lex!



GreyWind said:


> Oh my! They are all so beautiful, Ella is just stunning! I have promised myself a puppy in the future when I have enough money and I'm in the right position in my life. A golden retriever or a lab were my first choices but lately I've been looking into german shepherds too and they are slowly creeping their way in (especially a white one if I'm lucky)
> 
> I bet with the correct training and the right amount of commitment they make excellent companions. Beautiful photos!


If you go for German Shepherds, you wont regret it


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow they are all gorgeous.:001_tt1::001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: GSD's are my favourite breed too. I used to have one but I lost him seven years ago to AF.

My nephew is getting a puppy soon hopefully, they are on a breeders list and the bitch is pregnant now so if everything goes well and there is a dog in the litter then they will have theirs later this year.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Lovely picture! All the dogs look relaxed and happy - not to mention gorgeous :001_tt1: would love to give them all a bear hug!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

FAB! FAB! FAB! sooooo stunning!


----------



## Nathe (Jul 11, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> FAB! FAB! FAB! sooooo stunning!


Thanks Angie


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Your welcome!  psst i am sooo jealous  x


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

What a great photo! I love your GSD's.

If I get number 3, I definitely want a GSD.

What do you love most about the breed?


----------



## Nathe (Jul 11, 2011)

beary_clairey said:


> What a great photo! I love your GSD's.
> 
> If I get number 3, I definitely want a GSD.
> 
> What do you love most about the breed?


The best thing i love about the breed? Everything! :wink:

You wont regret getting one, as long as they are trained from a young age.


----------

